# Plant Stand



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

This is just a small project generated out of my small shop.
I built it using Burr Oak which was harvested by a friend north of Winnipeg on the eastern shore of Lake Winnipeg.
The finish is 4 coats of tung oil. Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a nice stand Lee.. I'm afraid that if I show it to my wife, I'll be making something like it..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My sentiments entirely.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Lee, that's a very nice plant stand... 

It seems like I've seen it, or something like it, somewhere...
TheWoodworkingChannel, Router WS, American WS, somewhere...
Do you know where?

Thank you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job on the plant stand Lee1 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Lee, BUT there is to much plant in the second pic. You can see your beautiful stand. Maybe a pair of hedge trimmers!


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Dave: The stand is in the bedroom & positioned so it faces the sun however, when entering the room you get a side view & the lines of the stand show.As an aside...the plant is known as a grandmother plant(forget the correct name). Anyhow grandmothers snip a cutting & give it to a granddaughter for continuation. We have four on the go from a cutting given to my wife about 45 years ago. The original cutting is still with us.
Joe: About 5 years ago I googled images & drew up a sketch to work from a stand that I liked however never got around to actually building it until now. So old sketch plus old burr oak equals todays' stand.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee
Very NICE    take a candy bar out of the jar  good job. 

Like Joe it did ring a bell for me also ,not the same but almost ▼

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3287-small-tables.html


Bj


----------

